# Truck Pop Up Camper Comparisons



## colocamper (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello,
I'm considering a pop-up truck camper. The two brands I'm looking at (because they are the only kinds available locally) are the Palomino Bronco and the Northstar TC650. The Northstar is obviously significantly more expensive. My question is, is the price worth it? This is my first camper, so I'm extremely uneducated about it and want to make a smart investment. Any input that anyone can provide on either of these two camper models (or others that you think I should consider) would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard :welcome:

If you don't mind parking somewhere and not moving the whole time you are there, then one of those would work. However, for the same price or less. you could probably find a used popup that might server you better - it's only on your truck while you are moving, and when it's time to sell, you can sell it to anybody, not just someone with the same model truck.


----------

